# TNT reports on possible Blazer coaches...



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

TNT's David Aldridge reported tonight that Portland have contacted both Roy Williams (UNC) and Don Nelson Sr. to see if either of them might be interested in coaching in the NBA next season.

Not sure there is much to the story, but those are two names that haven't been talked about much around here.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Roy Williams is a name I have been kicking around for a couple months, prior to the Tourney. He seems to me to be the kind of coach that truely can successfully make the Jump from college to Pro. Kinda a Larry Brown kinda guy, good communicator, good x's and o's, good blend of old and new school.

Home Run in my book if Paul could pull it off.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

What about if Roy made the decision and then talked Paul into drafting Marvin 
Williams....That would be interesting....


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Isn't Marvin Williams the universal choice for the 1st pick if he decides to come out? So unless we some how get that pick it doesn't matter how much convincing Roy tries to do. Much like Bogut Williams is a pipe dream.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

ebott said:


> Isn't Marvin Williams the universal choice for the 1st pick if he decides to come out? So unless we some how get that pick it doesn't matter how much convincing Roy tries to do. Much like Bogut Williams is a pipe dream.


doesnt mean Paul can't trade up and get him.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

We stand a pretty decent shot at getting the first pick as it stands anyways. Besides Williams could go #2, which we could also get through the lottery or obtain another way.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Why would we go with another college coach with no NBA head-coaching experience?

Somebody tell me - who was the last coach to come to the NBA straight from the college ranks and have success soon after making the jump?

I guess you could make an argument that Mike Montgomery has come into his own, but you could also argue that has more to do with Baron Davis.

Other than that, who?

Tim Floyd? Um, no.
Rick Pitino? Not exactly.
PJ Carlesimo? Well, we know how that turned out.

I'm not trying to be confrontational here - I just can't think of any who had success recently. Somebody please enlighten me if I'm wrong - I hope I am.

-Pop


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> Why would we go with another college coach with no NBA head-coaching experience?
> 
> Somebody tell me - who was the last coach to come to the NBA straight from the college ranks and have success soon after making the jump?
> 
> ...


Coaches have to come from somewhere. If they aren't coaching now, there is a reason.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

I know I'm in the minority, but given the potential that exists on the Blazer roster, and the wallet that Paul Allen has, I'll be dissappointed with anyone less than Phil Jackson.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

chris_in_pdx said:


> I know I'm in the minority, but given the potential that exists on the Blazer roster, and the wallet that Paul Allen has, I'll be dissappointed with anyone less than Phil Jackson.


 Get ready to be dissapointed.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

What about Paul Silas as a Blazer coach???

thoughts?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Trader Bob said:


> What about Paul Silas as a Blazer coach???
> 
> thoughts?


I actually wouldn't mind seeing that happen.

I don't think he was given a fair chance in Cleveland.

I wonder if Miles would stick around if Sailas was hired.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

SodaPopinski said:


> Why would we go with another college coach with no NBA head-coaching experience?
> 
> Somebody tell me - who was the last coach to come to the NBA straight from the college ranks and have success soon after making the jump?
> 
> ...


I agree with you in terms of hiring a college coach.

I want someone that already has plenty of NBA experience.

I don't want the Blazers to hire another NBA rookie. The last 2 didn't exactly work out too well for them.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't like the idea of Silas at all. He seems to butt heads with the players, and as much as someone you probably think that's what this team needs, I can see it making things worse.

For starters, Miles would wish he got Mo back because him and Silas did not get along and Silas isn't near the nice guy that Mo is.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i just want the best coach possible be that a rookie or seasoned coach


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

If you were Roy Williams why would you leave UNC? It's his dream job. I can't see him doing it.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> If you were Roy Williams why would you leave UNC? It's his dream job. I can't see him doing it.


He got his national title, he might want to see if he can win a title at the NBA level?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> i just want the best coach possible be that a rookie or seasoned coach


Don't we all....


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I don't think so... If he's smart he's seen what's happened to Pitino and a number of other college coaches. Coach K has been smart. He hasn't made the jump. Coaches are the celebs in college hoops. They are the only constant. The players come and go. 

I don't think the NBA will be able to pry Coach K or Roy Williams, but I might be wrong... you never know...


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

It'd sure take a hell of a lot to get Roy Williams here. I'm thinking he's enjoying life at UNC, a place where he's always wanted to coach at.
It'd also be really interesting how he'd handle an NBA team. He's a great college coach and more importantly a teacher, which would be good for the young guys.
The main reason why college coaches aren't successful is because they usually inherit crappy teams. Mike Montgomery looked like a fool to take Golden State's job earlier this year, and now he's sitting pretty because of Baron.
I think Steve Jones touched on this during that GS game. If you have good players, coaches look like a genius. If you don't, then it doesn't matter how good of a coach you are, you aren't going to win.
I think Williams would make a solid choice, but bottom line, Nash, Patterson and Pritchard need to bring some good players here over the summer.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Good point Alex.


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

> The main reason why college coaches aren't successful is because they usually inherit crappy teams. Mike Montgomery looked like a fool to take Golden State's job earlier this year, and now he's sitting pretty because of Baron.





> I think Steve Jones touched on this during that GS game. If you have good players, coaches look like a genius. If you don't, then it doesn't matter how good of a coach you are, you aren't going to win.





> but bottom line, Nash, Patterson and Pritchard need to bring some good players here over the summer.


Ditto


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I too dont see why Williams would leave his dream job (coaching his alma mater) at UNC to coach the Trail Blazers. Why leave the perfect situation for a rebuilding NBA team in a market where the media destroys you if you change lanes without using your turn signal?

No thanks to Nelson Sr. and Silas! I'm hoping for either Flip or Porter.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I too dont see why Williams would leave his dream job (coaching his alma mater) at UNC to coach the Trail Blazers. Why leave the perfect situation for a rebuilding NBA team in a market where the media destroys you if you change lanes without using your turn signal?


Why does anybody leave their job for a new one? Money and a chance to do something that you haven't done before are the two most common reasons. I think we all know that Paul Allen can take care of the payday if he wants to. But until somebody can crawl inside another guy's head and see what he's thinking, it's pretty useless to try to guess whether he'd be interested in a new challenge or not.

As far as college guy vs. NBA experience, I guess I'm in the camp of just give me the best coach, period. The main challenge for a college coach coming to the NBA is dealing with players who aren't as subject to the coach's control as they are in the college game. In the Blazers' case, most of the guys who will be around next year are young and haven't fallen into the NBA ego problem. The major exception to that, IMO, is Darius Miles. I think he's going to be a headache for any coach, whether he comes from the NBA or college ranks.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Roy Williams is a great COLLEGE basketball coach. He's a fiery competitor, he gets his players motivated, and we all know he wears his emotions on his sleeve. All of this bodes well for a college basketball coach, but his personality doesn't appear to be a good fit for an NBA coach. Over 82 games with pro players, I just can't see this guy adjusting. I'm not knocking him--I've thought of him as a good coach before he "won the big one". It's just that he's a rah-rah, in your face guy, "I love my players" kind of guy--and those types typically don't do well in the pros.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

While I do think that Roy Williams is one of the few college coaches who would make the jump to the NBA and be successful, I do not think he would do it. His programs typically produce a lot of NBA style players, and he uses schemes which emulate the pro game more. The problem is, he is coaching for his Alma Mater, a place he has a personel attachment to, he is making a lot of money while doing it (Coaches get the shoe money in college), so chances are, he is already making what a NBA coach does, or close to it. Top it off with the successful times he is having, and I see little reason for him to make the jump, except for the challenge.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

As others have mentioned: Roy Williams just got to his dream job, UNC, in the past couple of years. He made an agonizing decision to leave Kansas and now that he's at North Carolina I find it hard to believe he'd leave there so soon.

Additionally, why would he come to Portland, of all places? If he decided to leave, it would make a lot more sense to go to a team that has a good chance of making it to the playoffs, at least.

As for Silas: no, thanks. He's a guy who seems to clash with anyone and everyone wherever he goes, and even his best team (2000 Charlotte Hornets, record-wise) never struck me as particularly well coached.

Getting to failed college coaches: no doubt most college-to-NBA coaches fail... just like most NBA head coaches fail, period. A coach like Rick Pitino, however, WAS successful in his stint with NY. The team went from 24 wins (before he took over) to 38 wins and then to 52 wins before he left to go to Kentucky.

I'm not sure which of the top current college coaches would succeed as NBA head coaches, but I'm sure some of them would.

Ed O.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Trader Bob said:


> What about Paul Silas as a Blazer coach???
> 
> thoughts?


Paul Silas, meet Darius Miles... Oh wait, haven't you two already met?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Ed O said:


> I'm not sure which of the top current college coaches would succeed as NBA head coaches, but I'm sure some of them would.
> 
> Ed O.


I believe Tom Izzo would be one who would succeed.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Izzo has taken teams with size to the final four, he's taken smaller teams with quicker/athletic players to the final four. He's won with whatever he's had. I think he's the best x/o guy in the college game, or at least he makes the best "in game" adjustments. I think someday he'll cash in his college chips for a run in the league, and I agree with Fork--he will succeed if he does.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Given that, at the start of next season, upwards of 6 players will be college-aged (plus three more just a year or two older than a senior), a college coach might be the best bet from a player growth standpoint. We have a very young team with need for a coach that can press an identity onto the team. While most teams are much older and players are more Hollywood, our team may be unique, save a couple of players who may be traded anyway.

You never know. It just might work.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

1. Eric Musselman
2. Flip Saunders
3. Rick Adelman (not likely)
4. Terry Porter
5. Donnie Nelson
6. Coach K (fogeddabowdit) (= forget about it)
7. Roy Williams (not bloody likely)
8. Tom Izzo
9. Don Nelson Sr.
10. Rudy T. (had to make it an even 10)

PBF


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

With so many of UNC's players declaring for the draft maybe Williams would be interested in the NBA?


----------



## jwhoops11 (Nov 26, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> I guess you could make an argument that Mike Montgomery has come into his own, but you could also argue that has more to do with Baron Davis.



You mean the same Baron Davis that isn't a top 15 player in this league, and not a true PG??

Sorry Pop, not aimed at you....

As far as (former) College coaches go, I'd be way more in favor of a guy like John Thompson. I realize he's been out of coaching for awhile, but Thompson has a way of communication with young black men (Not really a strong point for Cheeks in my opinion), kind of a fatherly figure who commands respect. He's also a strong x's and o's guy who's played in the league, and been a succesful coach in the past.

Does that sound like it had racial overtones? Wasn't my intention, but the fact is, who's Zach, Darius and Sebastian going to respect more, Roy Williams, or John Thompson?

Anyways, back to Baron, I still say dude is a difference maker that the Blazers should have made a run at...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

both Roy Williams just won the National Championshiphe seemed to know how to get his team to the top.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Musselman is at the top of my list as well.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I approve of Roy Williams. I think we need a new GM first.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

NathanLane said:


> I approve of Roy Williams. I think we need a new GM first.


Excellent. I'm on the phone with Paul Allen. He would like to know if you approve of his new shoes.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

John Thompson is a interesting choice, I thought about him awhile back but I just don't think he is going to come out of retirement to coach a lowly team like the Blazers...

One of my first choices is Musselman, mainly due to his ability to positively interact with the players. His track record is decent, but with that horrible Golden State team, it was just a sample size of his ability. Maybe Musselman has matured even more as a coach under Hubie Brown and Mike Fratello in Memphis.

Mark Iavaroni is another coach that I'm enamored with. He just seems like a good fit for a crew like we have and would be a good teacher for the run and gun style offense. Canzano agrees with me in his latest blog entry.

Dwayne Casey is another guy that catches my eye, I dont know a lot about him but he has been one of the best assistants in the league for years now and deserves a shot.

Everybody who thinks it is a MUST that we get an experienced head coach with a flawless track record, sorry but I have to bring you into reality that those coaches are few and far between. A coach has to get its start somewhere and with a rebuilding team like we have, it would be a perfect place to start.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Tom Izzo is an intriguing choice, and one that had not crossed my mind before being mentioned. I think he is a good coach, good with players and good at game mgmt (X's & O's. The fact that Zach is here and Izzo coached him (and they got along) is another plus. I would be fine with Tom Izzo as the next POR coach.

I like Rick Pitino as well. 

Eric Musselman is an intriguing coach, but I wonder about his abilities to get along and command respect from young players. He clearly couldn't handle the situation in GS, and that IMO does not bode well for his chances here with a young and challenging group of players.

Flip Saunders would be decent, but I just can't see him taking on a group of young guys or wanting to coach a team mired in a rebuilding effort, same goes for Phil Jackson. If either were intersted though, I think you have to look at them.

John Thompson is an interesting idea...He is a pretty astute coach, who commands respect from his players, and that IMO is really an important factor with whomever POR next coach is. They have to be able to grab and hold Miles, Zach, Telfair and whomever else's attention and respect.


----------

